# Swinging in belgium



## ArabianKnight (Jul 24, 2011)

Last month wife and I visited family member in Belgium going out with guy while wives stayed home, we drove around to check the city since wife been there so many times before we got married. 
from their TV shows and Movies and meeting many new people and visiting their bars and night clubs ( we spent 30 days in the country) the term or I should say life style known in USA as swinging is something normal over there, from what the guy told me (not a swinger) that more than half of the married couple are swingers or share someone once and while for fun. in Addition, they host parties for friends and family to do so.
while swinging some considered a taboo in the great US, it is considered a normal life style in Belgium.
some feedback i got, if gay is ok in the eyes of many, then why not swinging, its same thing. one of them told me in broken English, divorce in America is %50 caused by mostly cheating, if that life style could help it why not.
trying to explain to them why this might be wrong or not was a dead end. 
I agree with them in some way, people, couples, seemed happy. its required that people do medical testing yearly and many of them carrying a card that state medical condition, such as std free. 
what are your takes on this?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

They have good chocolate and beer. 
I think they have the Smurfs too.
So whatever else they do, so long as they continue to supply chocolate and beer and the (ORIGINAL) Smurfs, as well as Tin Tin (or is it Asterix?) I am okay with it. It is unlikely I will ever travel there or meet someone who is from there. 
The closest I have been is a Belgian restaurant in Quebec and there the tables were an okay distance apart. The only weird thing is that steak tartar was on the menu. I waffled about the risk and got the (cooked) meatballs instead. Nobody tried to convince me I was making a bad choice and that I should order the steak tartar. So, that is Belgian for you. It doesn't matter what I want or think, it's on the menu, if I change my mind, the customer is always right, if I change it again, the customer is still always right. If I order steak tartar and end up vomiting, well, the customer is still always right. :-o


----------



## ArabianKnight (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm into British delights
I love British KitKat, Mars, etcss and not to forget Flakes chocolate


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I know where the candy stores are that sell Canadian and foreign candy! I was just explaining to someone yesterday that Hershey's stiffs us Americans, the chocolate they sell in Europe is the good stuff.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Funny thing is I believe the Swedish divorce rates are even higher then the USA.

Swinging does not help people stay together.

In fact often people believe, more porn and swinging and sex with multiple partners means something better and that sex is somehow healthier and so are relationships, however the opposite seems to be true IMO, and people seem less valued and less meaningful deep connections are made.


----------



## ArabianKnight (Jul 24, 2011)

Syrum
thats true, people and culture differ from country to another, what we believe is wrong here might be ok for others.
I did not say I'm with it or against it but I respect all people. 
But the style seems coming back and harder than back in 50s,60s,70s. shows and movies addressing the life style.


----------



## Corkey88 (Sep 16, 2010)

I am going out on a limb here and say that for most couples, this doesn't work. I am guessing that your friend in Belgium over exaggerated the number of couples that actually doing this type of behavior. Sure, on the surface it sounds great, but in reality, how many men and women would enjoy watching someone else provide them sexual pleasure. What if, as a man, you watched you wife achieve a level of orgasmic delight you have never provided her and vice versa for the woman? The vast majority of people are jealous and somewhat insecure, thus swinging would implode their marriage at some point. I highly doubt there are that any people willing to take that risk on a continual basis.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Isn't Belgium the place where the high-level new-age psychotropic medications are manufactured? I remember going to a clinical trials training way back in 1993 with a Belgian pharmaceutical company (training was based in California) and they gave us the most awesome chocolates. But just saying maybe the reason for the good drugs there is to counteract the effects of all the sex, or perhaps the sex is the result of the drugs. Or maybe it's just the *(&*&(*^%%%$$$ chocolate. Not that I'd stoop that low but my stbx used to buy me chocolate so there might be something to it as to people willingly taking their pants off for bad sex on account of brains on chocolate.


----------



## Lea2407 (Jul 14, 2011)

> They have good chocolate and beer.


I always thought that this was the reason for my intense desire to visit Belgium, but after reading this thread maybe my subconcious is trying to tell me something?

I think I'll go share this theory with my husband and see what he thinks.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

After speed-reading my way through Belgian literature, Belgian literature I've concluded that the behavior is most likely a form of hysterical bonding in a desperate search for cultural identity. In a country with a few languages and different histories also pummeled by war, religion and nature, jockeying for genetic dominance and communication by way of sex seems the likely conclusion. Beer and chocolate are now reduced to catalysts in this equation. 

Walloon. I wonder what it sounds like, and if some of the tones are in fact guttural and sexual in nature. Perhaps something is lost in translation and what is spoken in one language is misinterpreted as an overture/invitation in another. Isn't this the country that didn't have a solid government for a while because of the cultural balance issues within the government, something about ballots and the votes and lanugage? I can see why sex would be resorted to as the least common denominator. Yep, hysterial bonding gets my vote.


----------

